# Montclair, NJ Paws Animal Shelter BEING EVICTED



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

This shelter is closing, due to the township. They have a good looking GSD on their site. Anyone interested? 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11830620

Meet Donna! A beautiful black Shepherd mix, Donna was found running along the Garden State Parkway with marks that indicated her mouth had been taped shut. Luckily for Donna and us, a Good Samaritan brought her to PAWS. Donna is a big girl with big demands. She LOVES to play and is enthusiastic about everything! Because everything can lead to playing! Donna needs a firm, but loving hand in a stable environment. She’s a great girl, waiting for a good home. PAWS is open every day from 12-4 PM.

http://www.pawsmont clair.org/ index.html

·	PAWS
·	Montclair, NJ
·	(973) 746-5212
·	77 N. Willow Street Montclair, New Jersey 07042


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful dog! That indent on her nose is really upsetting.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

TAPED SHUT????

What the heck is wrong with people. I'd like to........

Bump


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh wow she is near me, but there's no way i can take her... ahh. wish there was something I could do?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump!


----------

